# Dry Fireing



## YoMoma (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post.
Dont own a hangun yet, although I do own a shotgun I use for hunting.
Planning on buying a handgun within the next few weeks and have this question.
How detrimental is it to dry fire your pistol?
I`ve heard certain models of guns tell you not to do this because of infierier used metals in some guns.
Yes I know to read my manual, which I will after I purchase. Just want to possibly exclued cetain pistols if they are in these crosshairs.

FYI So far I`m interested in 
Springfield Armory XDm 9mm or .40 cal
Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm or .40 cal
Possibly a Ruger (havent research them much)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe it's just cause of your user name, but I find it incredibly hard to respond to your post in a serious, adult manner. 

You wanna dry fire? So go dry fire.


----------



## YoMoma (Mar 3, 2013)

I`ve used this "gamer" name for years. Im a 47 year old male. I`m not looking to be taken less seriously.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

I wouldnt dry fire often. When I pracrice I use snap caps. Its said that if you dry fore you could over travel the firing pin. A few times wont hurt. But I try to never do it. Maybe its just because I see my firearms as a life time investment. I also highly recommend these hanguns (its what ive come to own after trying most others) I recommend Springfields Xd line (the xdm's included) any caliber. Beretta 92 series. Although a little large for some to conceal it is the most accurate and my personal favorite pistol. It tops the 1911 in my mind. And I dont have personal ownership experience with the ruger but have heard good things about them. In all reality you cant go wrong with any of the big name firearms manufacturers. (Springfield, ruger, beretta , sig, glock, smith and wesson) hope this helps you decide on a hand gun. Also I recommend a general saftey course and if you plan to carry, a concealed carry course. Tgey are extremely beneficial in my opinion


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

A LGS owner/gunsmith I have a lot of confidence in, said there is no problem at all with dry firing any modern handgun. The exception are any rimfire calibers, as the firing pin/striker will be hitting the hardened edge of the chamber.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

YoMoma said:


> Hello, this is my first post.
> Dont own a hangun yet, although I do own a shotgun I use for hunting.
> Planning on buying a handgun within the next few weeks and have this question.
> How detrimental is it to dry fire your pistol?
> ...


For the XD and the M&P, dry fire at your will. Since you didn't indicate which Ruger, I cannot comment on that one. I have an XD40 and three M&P's. I prefer my M&P's over the XD (personal preference, of course) and I have done a fair amount of trigger discipline with two of them. If you're really concerned, get some snap caps, but you won't need them for these pistols.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

YoMoma said:


> Hello, this is my first post.
> Dont own a hangun yet, although I do own a shotgun I use for hunting.
> Planning on buying a handgun within the next few weeks and have this question.
> How detrimental is it to dry fire your pistol?
> ...


We just beat that horse to death,lol. in case you missed it click below
here is a link http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/34121-dry-fire.html


----------

